# Gigabyte Osmium vs Logitech G710+



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (6. Juni 2013)

Hey,
da meine G15 den Geist aufgegeben hat und die Übergangstastatur auch nicht das wahre ist suche ich nun eine neue.
Nach einiger Suche fiel meine Wahl auf die bereits genannten 3.
Welche davon würdet ihr empfehlen?
War bisher immer sehr zufrieden mit meiner G15.
Anmerkung: Die G19 würde ich für 90€ bekommen (bei Saturn), die andere kosten ein Stück mehr.

Grüße,
Like A Sir


----------



## Erok (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: G19 vs Gigabyte Osmium vs Roccat Isku*

Hätte sie nicht 2 Wochen früher kaputt gehen können ? Da gabs bei Saturn die G 19 für 89 Euro 

Momentan bekommt man sie bei Amazon für 109 Euro : http://www.amazon.de/dp/B001S2W5U2/...de=asn&creative=22506&creativeASIN=B001S2W5U2

Aber werf auch mal einen Blick auf die G 510, welche ich sehr empfehlen kann  : https://geizhals.de/logitech-g510-gaming-keyboard-920-002531-a552937.html


----------



## loller7 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: G19 vs Gigabyte Osmium vs Roccat Isku*

Wieviel Threads willst du noch aufmachen?


----------



## WinNuker84 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: G19 vs Gigabyte Osmium vs Roccat Isku*

Die Roccat Iksu ist nicht sehr verwindungssteif und drückt sich in der mitte gern mal durch, außerdem ist die schlecht ausgeleuchtet (falls gute Tastenlesbarkeit ein Hauptkriterium ist)
Ich würde die G19 oder G510 empfehlen. (wobei die G510 nochmal ein besseres P/L hat)

Greetz


----------



## WinNuker84 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: G19 vs Gigabyte Osmium vs Roccat Isku*

Außerdem hast du doch hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ie/276671-g15-r-i-p-nachfolger-gesucht-3.html schon richtig gute Ratschläge (auch zu Mecha's) bekommen :-/


----------



## WinNuker84 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: G19 vs Gigabyte Osmium vs Roccat Isku*

Und hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/eingabegeraete-und-peripherie/277754-preiswerte-tastatur.html
fragst du nach einer preiswerten Tastatur 



> Budget lege ich mal auf maximal 50€ - kann aber auch notfalls um 5€ erweitert werden



Was ist denn nun aktuell?
Btw: Es wird nicht überschaubarer bei 'zig Threads


----------



## addicTix (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: G19 vs Gigabyte Osmium vs Roccat Isku*

Und du hast 'nen schönen Triple Post gemacht 


@TE
Ich kann dir die Steelseries 6gv2 ans Herz legen... Bin vor nicht allzu langer Zeit von einer Razer BlackWidow Ultimate auf sie umgestiegen... Ich liebe das Teil <3 Zum zocken ist es meiner Meinung nach perfekt


----------



## G0NZ0 (6. Juni 2013)

Der wollte halt die 100 fürn Marktplatz knacken


----------



## WinNuker84 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: G19 vs Gigabyte Osmium vs Roccat Isku*



Weezer schrieb:


> Und du hast 'nen schönen Triple Post gemacht






mr_speed schrieb:


> Der wollte halt die 100 fürn Marktplatz knacken


 
Das habe ich jetzt mal gekonnt überlesen  War auch sicher nicht meine Absicht

@Weezer: Warum steigst du von der Razer BWU auf Steelseries 6gv2 um? Hast du da nen besonderen Grund gehabt? (oder sagen dir die mx blue weniger zu als die mx black der steel?)


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: G19 vs Gigabyte Osmium vs Roccat Isku*



loller7 schrieb:


> Wieviel Threads willst du noch aufmachen?


 
So viele wie nötig 
Geht halt darum dass ich jetzt 3 spezielle Beispiele auserkoren habe und nun wissen will, welche IHR am besten findet.


----------



## addicTix (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: G19 vs Gigabyte Osmium vs Roccat Isku*

Ich bin umgestiegen, weil mir die Razer BWU extrem auf die nerven ging... Das war schon meine 4te und immer hatte sie irgendeinen Defekt oder sowas... Erst ging das Gaming-Licht nicht an, dann waren die Tasten falsch rum aufgedruckt, dann haben die Tasten geprellt ( einmal draufgedrückt, 2 mal abgeschickt worden ) und manche Tasten haben manchmal nicht reagiert... Und das für über 130€
Jetzt hab ich eine Steelseries 6gv2 für 70€ und keine Probleme...
Aber eigentlich haben mir die MX Blue's mehr zugesagt, aber ich wollte auf keinen Fall mehr eine Razer Tastatur und die anderen MX Blue Tastaturen waren jetzt auch nicht gerade günstig... Manchmal sogar teurer als eine BWU

Naja ich bin jetzt mit der ziemlich zufrieden und wenn die kaputt gehen sollte, werd ich mir denk ich mal wieder nach einer MX Blue Tastatur umschauen...
Jedoch das einzige Manko an der 6gv2 ist, dass die Tasten relativ schnell glatt werden und abgenutzt sind... Aber so schlimm finde ich das jetzt nicht, die würde sogar besser aussehen wenn keine Beschriftungen auf ihr wären


----------



## loller7 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: G19 vs Gigabyte Osmium vs Roccat Isku*

Also mMn bekommst für das Geld was du für die drei Tastaturen ausgibts definitiv bei anderen Modellen mehr. Hatte mal die G19 (als ich noch nichts von mechanischen wusste) und die ist richtig ******* ausgeleuchtet. Tagsüber siehst du eigentlich gar nichts vom Licht. Zudem find ich sie schlecht verarbeitet, wirkt klapprig und einige Zusatztasten sind das Letzte.


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: G19 vs Gigabyte Osmium vs Roccat Isku*

Was wären dennn "bessere" Tastaturen?


----------



## loller7 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: G19 vs Gigabyte Osmium vs Roccat Isku*

Lies dir evtl. einfach die anderen Threads von dir durch?! Da wurde doch genug empfohlen....


----------



## Andregee (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: G19 vs Gigabyte Osmium vs Roccat Isku*

Ich nutze die G19 und finde sie genial. Das Display mag für manche Spielerei sein, mir bietet es einen riesigen Zusatznutzen, bei G15-Applets.de gibt es sehr nützliche Apps, extra für mich hat dort mal jemand eine APp programmiert mit der man den Windows Kanalmixer ingame verstellen kann, quasi teamspeak, winamp, die spiellautstärke usw und das alles ohne das game verlassen zu müssen, sehr praktisch beim simracen, da bei man eben nicht einfach alt+tab in einem längeren rennen drücken kann. Man kann Teamspeakkanäle wechseln, Skype bedienen, internetradiosender verstellen, Gott ich wüßte garnicht mehr was ich ohne die apps machen würde. Der mecha Hype geht mir so ziemlich am Allerwertesten vorbei. mein erster Rechner aus einen PC Fachhandel brachte eine mit und ich wußte garnicht, das es da unterschiede gibt, keine Ahnung warum die so in den Himmel gehoben werden


----------



## Farbfieber (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: G19 vs Gigabyte Osmium vs Roccat Isku*

Ich kann dir die Gigabyte Aivia Osmium echt ans Herz legen, mega geile Tastatur, vorallem ist sie von den mechanischen Tastaturen eigentlich die einzige mit der besten Ausstattung. Sehr Massiv gebaut, schöne regelbare Beleuchtung. 1x USB 3.0 1x USB 2.0 1x Mic 1x Kopfhörer. Zudem ist sie für eine mechanische Tastatur relativ leise, also mir fällt nicht auf das sie lauter wäre wie andere. Sie wird mit roten Switches ausgeliefert. Sehr gut ist auch das sie sehr gut aufm Tisch liegt mal eben so beim zocken verrutschen oder so ist nicht möglich.


----------



## WinNuker84 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: G19 vs Gigabyte Osmium vs Roccat Isku*

Für interessierte: Ich habe hier mal ein Review zur Razer geschrieben: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...idow-ultimate-2013-mechanisches-keyboard.html


----------



## xilence000 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: G19 vs Gigabyte Osmium vs Roccat Isku*

Empfehle immernoch die Sidewinder X4!

Wer braucht schon einen Bildschirm an seiner Tastatur ?!

SIDEWINDER X4= PREIS/LEISTUNGSKILLER


----------



## Andregee (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: G19 vs Gigabyte Osmium vs Roccat Isku*

ich brauche den Bildschirm an der Tastatur. aber was man nicht kennt vermißt man nicht. Wer hat vor 500 jahren einen Computer vermißt.


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: G19 vs Gigabyte Osmium vs Roccat Isku*

Kurze Änderung der Lage:
Der logitech Support hat nun auch endlich mal geantwortet. Ich hatte denen geschrieben dass die G15 keine Garantie mehr hat und ich sie halt geflutet hab.
Als Wiedergutmachung habe ich einen 35% Gutschein für den Logitech-Store bekommen.
Das heißt, ich könnte die Logitech G710+ für etwa 98€ kriegen.

Gigabyte Aivia Osmium ODER G710+ ?


----------



## loller7 (13. Juni 2013)

Entscheid jetzt am besten nach den Switches. Brown oder Red halt.


----------



## Farbfieber (13. Juni 2013)

Ich würde dir die Gigabyte Aivia Osmium empfehlen, weil diese gibt jetzt mit Roten oder Brauen Schaltern.


----------



## dynastes (13. Juni 2013)

Stimmt, die Osmium soll auch noch mit MX Browns kommen. Gesehen habe ich sie aber noch nirgendwo (?) 

Sie wird dann weiße statt blaue Beleuchtung besitzen, die sonstige Ausstattung wird gleich sein.

Gegenüber Logitechs G710+ bietet man mit Sicherheit die bessere Handballenauflage (größer, stabilere Befestigung) und eben einen USB-Passthrough in Version 3.0. 

Für 98 Euro ist man aber auch bei den Schweizern gut dabei, denke ich ...

Weiß jemand zufällig, von welchem OEM die Osmium gefertigt wird? Die G710+ soll ja angeblich NICHT von iOne kommen ...


----------

